# Trail Cam Ants



## Graybeard (Jun 27, 2018)

First time in years one trail cam is full of ants (Covert MP8). Really small ones with wings, eggs and larva and all inside. Anyone got any tips on how to deal with this? I'm definitely moving the cam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 27, 2018)

I pulled one of mine the other day and had the same problem. It's a Moultrie but don't remember which one. No idea how to stop them though. Sorry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 27, 2018)

People on line have suggested dryer sheet inside, ant poison inside. Spray the base of the tree etc. Wonder if that ruins it for the deer, certainly they can smell that.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 27, 2018)

DDT


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Had a few in one of mine awhile back. Blew them out and they went away, haven't had any problem since. Piece of dryer sheet might work if they persist however.


----------



## CWS (Jun 28, 2018)

At work we use an ant bait. It is a gel you put out where the ants are. They take it back to the ant house and they all die. Good stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Said ant bait is available on Amazon should you wonder where to find it. 

So is the cockroach bait, should anyone need that.


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 28, 2018)

Tie a small anteater at the base of the tree the cam is attached to.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

